# Wie vorgehen mit Holzöllasur



## XxGabbeRxX (9. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Leute...
Ich bin schon wieder am planen und möchte das Holz im Garten von Terrasse, Gartenhaus und Palisaden gern Ton in Ton haben soweit es möglich ist. 

Letztes Jahr haben wir die Terrasse mit dem Teaköl von PNZ gestrichen was nur von kurzer Dauer war.
Das Gartenhaus würde mit Holzlasur im Teak gestrichen aber ist zu hell geblieben.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder.
        
Hier sieht man das Ergebnis nach dem Streichen. 
  

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Das dunkle Holz einmal bis 2 mal streichen und das helle Holz so oft streichen bis man an dem Farbton angelangt ist...
Gebt mir eure Erfahrungen/Tipps....


----------



## teichern (9. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Andy,

wir haben nach vielen Versuchen die besten Erfahrungen mit dem Natural Terrassenöl von Natural-Farben gemacht, auch wegen der Inhaltsstoffe und der Nähe zum Teich. Das gibt es in verschiedenen Farben z.B. Bangkirai, wobei die Inhaltsstoffe sich nur durch verschiedene Pigmente unterscheiden. Wir haben das Bangkirai Öl auch an Zaun und Gartenhaus verwendet, um den gleichen Farbton zu erreichen. Alle senkrechten Flächen halten schon 5 Jahre, die Terrasse mußt Du aber jährlich erneuern, kommt natürlich auf die Sonne und Wetter an, bei uns hält der Farbton ca- 6-8 Monate. Deine Bangkirai Riffeldielen solltest Du aber in jedem Fall vorher reinigen, da gibt es mittlerweile Bürsten-Reinger zu leihen, nur nicht mit dem Hochdruckreiniger!!!!!. Besser halten glatte Dielen, diese kann man auch bequem mit einer Einscheiben-Maschine reinigen. Im Folgejahr benötigt man aber deutlich weniger Öl. 

Du kannst Proben, ich glaube sogar kostenlos, bestellen und das ganze testen.

https://natural-farben.de/2018-04/terrassendielen-oelen-tipps-anleitung/


----------



## Lion (9. Feb. 2019)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Hallo Leute...
> Ich bin schon wieder am planen und möchte das Holz im Garten von Terrasse, Gartenhaus und Palisaden gern Ton in Ton haben soweit es möglich ist.
> 
> Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> ...



Hallo Andy,
weil die Terrasse sehr nah an deinem Teichwasser ist, würde ich diese nur 1mal im Frühjahr reinigen und naturbelassen.

Bei anderen Streicharbeiten sagt man, so oft streichen, bis es keine Farbunterschiede mehr gibt. Allerdings nur bei dem gleichen Material.
  Bei versch. Holzarten müsste man dann mit versch. Tönungen arbeiten und ausprobieren, bis es passt.

Gutes gelingen wünscht
Léon


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (10. Feb. 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> wir haben nach vielen Versuchen die besten Erfahrungen mit dem Natural Terrassenöl von Natural-Farben gemacht


Und wie sieht es mit Osmo aus? Damit vielleicht auch? Da die Deklaration sehr gut aussieht u d auch die Reichweite mit bis 24m2 pro Liter.


teichern schrieb:


> Deine Bangkirai Riffeldielen solltest Du aber in jedem Fall vorher reinigen


Ja sowieso... haben wir beim ersten mal bevor wir die Terrasse aufgebaut haben auch gemacht.


teichern schrieb:


> Im Folgejahr benötigt man aber deutlich weniger Öl.


Denke ich auch, zumindest dann wenn man nicht mit dem Öl spart.
Denn wir hatten nicht mal 3monate was von dem Ölschutz da sich das Holz total voll gesogen hat.... auch viele Schrauben sind auseinander gerissen.


Lion schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> weil die Terrasse sehr nah an deinem Teichwasser ist, würde ich diese nur 1mal im Frühjahr reinigen und naturbelassen.


Ja wäre sehr schön.
Aber nicht machbar mit meiner Frau.


----------



## teichern (10. Feb. 2019)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit Osmo aus? Damit vielleicht auch? Da die Deklaration sehr gut aussieht u d auch die Reichweite mit bis 24m2 pro Liter.



Osmo war mit Abstand das schlechteste Mittel und hat dazu geführt, dass wir einmal komplett abschleifen mußten. Es haben sich teilweise sehr unschöne Verfärbungen, fast wie Lackreste, gebildet. Auch die Farbe geht zu sehr ins Rot und ist sehr ungleichmäßig. Die haben sehr gute Produkte, insbesondere für innen, aber das Terrassen Öl gehört mM nicht dazu. Das Natural Öl ist da viel natürlicher vom Farbton und es ensteht eine sehr gleichmäßige Oberfläche. Im Folgejahr reicht eine Reinigung mit der Einscheibenmaschine, Wasser und härtestem Pad, dann benötigt man auch nur ca. 50% Öl und es sieht wie neu verlegt aus. Am besten zu zweit arbeiten, einer streicht mit einem breiten Pinsel vor und der andere nach 5 Minuten mit einem trockenen Pinsel nach. Machen wir jetzt schon 5 Jahre.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Denn wir hatten nicht mal 3monate was von dem Ölschutz da sich das Holz total voll gesogen hat.... auch viele Schrauben sind auseinander gerissen.



Perfekt und deutlich länger hält es bei 2 "Ölungen", allerdings muß man dann auch deutlich mehr Trockenzeit einplanen und mindestens 4 Wochen mit dem 2. warten. Unser Deck ist nach dem ersten Anstrich meistens am Abend schon wieder betretbar und nach 1-2 Tagen vollständig trocken, beim 2ten Anstrich dauert das wesentlich länger, kann gut mehrere Tage dauern. In der Saison ist das dann natürlich extrem störend.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (10. Feb. 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> Osmo war mit Abstand das schlechteste Mittel und hat dazu geführt, dass wir einmal komplett abschleifen mußten.


Gut das ich gefragt habe. 
Dann wohl wirklich das Öl  von Natural.


----------



## krallowa (11. Feb. 2019)

Moin,

ich nehme von Hornb. das ganz normale Bangkirai Holzöl, meine Terrasse geht ca. 10 cm über den Teich und ich passe natürlich auf das beim Pinseln nichts in den Teich tropft. Beim ersten Regen geht sicher etwas vom Öl in den Teich. Aber bisher (3mal gestrichen) kein Ölfilm auf dem Teich, den Fischen geht es gut und die Pflanzen haben auch keinen Schaden genommen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (11. Feb. 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> ich nehme von Hornb. das ganz normale Bangkirai Holzöl


Von welcher Firma?

Momentan habe ich 2 Favoriten.
Von Natural Duglasie 278 €
https://shop.natural-farben.de/Oele...-l::28.html?XTCsid=irpujlljt4clrqp6r2sr6nlms1
Und von PNZ 233 €
https://www.pnz-shop.de/alle-pnz-produkte/douglasien-oel/a-1696/


----------



## teichern (11. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Andy,

Du solltest auch auf Ebay und bei anderen Händlern nach den Natural Farben suchen, im eigenen Shop sind sie meistens teurer.

Wenn Du auch das Bangkirai Deck mit dem Öl behandeln willst, würde ich auf jeden Fall auch den Farbton Bangkirai wählen. Dort ist besonders viel dunkles Pigment drin und der Effekt hält deutlich länger. Alternativ kannst Du für die Senkrechten Flächen auch die Holzlasur von Natural kaufen, Nuss, __ Kastanie und __ Palisander sind je nach Holzart sehr nah am Bangkirai Öl dran und etwas preiswerter. Wir haben die Holzlasur an einem Gartenhaus auch schon 5 Jahre, die Wetterseite muß dieses Jahr erstmals ausgebessert werden. Nuss Lasur auf nordischer Fischte kann man kaum vom Terrassenöl auf Bangkirai unterscheiden.

https://shop.natural-farben.de/Holzlasuren:::3.html?XTCsid=c1tlac914dgjuleb0bosfilf63

Ich kann nur empfehlen für 4€ die Probedosen zu bestellen, denn die Öle wirken total unterschiedlich und die Farbkarten sind komplett nutzlos. Man muß es einfach am Original sehen. Nur gut aufrühren, sonst bleiben die Pigmente am Boden. Schütteln alleine reicht nicht.


----------



## troll20 (11. Feb. 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> Du solltest auch auf Ebay und bei anderen Händlern nach den Natural Farben suchen, im eigenen Shop sind sie meistens teurer.


Wenn du jedoch irgend wann einmal den Support eines Herstellers benötigst, wundere dich nicht wenn du keinen bekommst da der entsprechende Mitarbeiter schon Stempeln geht. 
Aber Geiz ist ja geil.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (12. Feb. 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> Du solltest auch auf Ebay und bei anderen Händlern nach den Natural Farben suchen, im eigenen Shop sind sie meistens teurer.





troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn du jedoch irgend wann einmal den Support eines Herstellers benötigst, wundere dich nicht wenn du keinen bekommst da der entsprechende Mitarbeiter schon Stempeln geht.
> Aber Geiz ist ja geil.


Ich denke @teichern meint damit die Firma von der wir reden.



teichern schrieb:


> Wenn Du auch das Bangkirai Deck mit dem Öl behandeln willst, würde ich auf jeden Fall auch den Farbton Bangkirai wählen. Dort ist besonders viel dunkles Pigment drin und der Effekt hält deutlich länger


Hab ich dir völlig recht aber wir wollen den Rot ton gerne bei behalten.


teichern schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst Du für die Senkrechten Flächen auch die Holzlasur von Natural kaufen


Ja stimmt... warum das Öl da nehmen.... bei der Duglasie wäre es in dem Fall die Jeder Farbe.


----------



## DbSam (12. Feb. 2019)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Hab ich dir völlig recht aber wir wollen den Rot ton gerne bei behalten.





XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ja stimmt... warum das Öl da nehmen.... bei der Duglasie wäre es in dem Fall die Jeder Farbe.


lol
Zum Glück ist der Erfinder der Autokorrektur unerwartet gestohlen

Gruß Carsten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Feb. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist der Erfinder der Autokorrektur unerwartet gestohlen


Ja zum Glück. 
Ich muss mehr meine geschriebenen Texte kontrollieren. 
@teichern kannst du mal bei Gelegenheit von deiner Terrasse sowie Gartenhaus ein paar Bilder hochladen damit ich mal das Ergebnis sehen kann?!


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Feb. 2019)

Deswegen habe ich diesmal umgeplant, kein Holz mehr, sondern hochwertiges WPC-Vollprofil als Teichumrandung (oben)


----------

